# Cold HGH powder



## 7 iron (Jun 8, 2016)

I just was thinking about this , when I mix my HGH with water I put in the fridge , but the unmixed I keep in my room !! Is that ok ?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 8, 2016)

keep the gh in the fridge even in powder form


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 8, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> keep the gh in the fridge even in powder form



yep.......


----------



## ironhardempress (Jun 8, 2016)

well, that blows because I've been keeping my dry GH at room temp (although away from light) and i still have about 2 months worth or so left. THe next batch i order will be in the heat of the summer so how does that work? And no, I do not have access to pharma grade HGH nor do I see taht as an option for me the future.


----------



## Bigmike (Jun 8, 2016)

ironhardempress said:


> well, that blows because I've been keeping my dry GH at room temp (although away from light) and i still have about 2 months worth or so left. THe next batch i order will be in the heat of the summer so how does that work? And no, I do not have access to pharma grade HGH nor do I see taht as an option for me the future.



ALWAYS keep HGH refrigerated wether in lyophilized powder or liquid form, and if possible pay for faster shipping (buying larger quantities less frequently makes the increased shipping costs bearable)

HGH is an incredibly fragile substance, NEVER shake to dissolve faster, don't even squirt the water directly onto the powder.

Considering how expensive HGH is you can never be too cautious.

I doubt it's degraded too much while youv had it at room temp seeing as you kept it out of sunlight (uv radiation from the sun kills HGH at an alarming rate) throw it in the fridge and consider this a learning experience.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 8, 2016)

Bigmike said:


> ALWAYS keep HGH refrigerated wether in lyophilized powder or liquid form, and if possible pay for faster shipping (buying larger quantities less frequently makes the increased shipping costs bearable)
> 
> HGH is an incredibly fragile substance, NEVER shake to dissolve faster, *don't even squirt the water directly onto the powder*.
> 
> ...



yep you even shoot in the BAC water into the sides of the vial.  take a min or 2 to do 1 vial a a time and do this slowly.  if you going to re-con a few a time, take your time doing each one after another.  


think of it as a little of lady you have to be as gentle as possbile with.


----------



## ironhardempress (Jun 8, 2016)

Im real gentle with it, being careful with the BAC water--not squirting it in harshly etc. Gently rolling it around to mix it. I will put it in the fridge when i get home.


----------



## gh0st (Jun 9, 2016)

^Yes what she said
ALSO
Pharma grade can be stored at room temp.
but generics should be in fridge all the time. 

Also when u recon. Keep your BA water in the fridge also. So that when you recon both the peptide and water is at the same temperature. Using warm water with cold gh powder can degrade the peptide.


----------



## Amber Jones (Jun 21, 2016)

HGH mixing (reconstitution) instruction:

Remove the plastic cap from the top of the vial and clean the rubber with a medical alcohol pad/swab. Take and insulin syringe and pull 1 ml of water (100 markings) into it. Note: regardless of how much water you use (be it 1ml or 2ml) the mixture still has the same overall strength. Water is just a transport method for the HGH. If you used double amount of water when reconstituting the HGH, you would have to use double amount of mixture when injecting yourself to get the same dose. People usually use 1ml because it fits fully into a standard insulin type syringe.

You now have 1ml of water in the syringe. Push the needle through the rubber cap of the vial, but position it sideways so that the water will slide down the inside wall of the vial. Do not inject directly into the powder with force, rather let the water slide out slowly.

Majority of the white powder will dissolve within seconds, but there will be some lumps left over. Do not shake the vial in an attempt to get them to dissolve. If you are in a hurry, you can gently roll the vial between your fingers. If you do this for a few minutes all of the powder will dissolve. Alternatively you can let the vial sit in the refrigerator for 15 - 30 minutes. By that time the somatropin will dissolve completely.

Before pulling the liquid HGH into the insulin syringe, give the vial a few turns between your fingers to gently mix the solution. The HGH vials are under vacuum (negative air pressure) which makes it harder to pull the liquid out. To relieve the vacuum inject a full syringe of air into the top of the vial (do not make the liquid bubble).

Some people use a new syringe for each injection, others pull the entire content of the HGH vial into the syringe and reuse it several times until it's empty. The choice is yours


----------



## WARRIOR (Jun 21, 2016)

Amber Jones said:


> HGH mixing (reconstitution) instruction:
> 
> Remove the plastic cap from the top of the vial and clean the rubber with a medical alcohol pad/swab. Take and insulin syringe and pull 1 ml of water (100 markings) into it. Note: regardless of how much water you use (be it 1ml or 2ml) the mixture still has the same overall strength. Water is just a transport method for the HGH. If you used double amount of water when reconstituting the HGH, you would have to use double amount of mixture when injecting yourself to get the same dose. People usually use 1ml because it fits fully into a standard insulin type syringe.
> 
> ...




This is very informative.  I wish I could gather my thoughts and type them out so well off the top of my head.


----------



## justaddwater (Aug 7, 2016)

How long/how many times would you even consider reusing the same slin needle? Say if you were on on 1-2iu ed. That would last all week for one vial?


----------



## curtisvill (Aug 7, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> keep the gh in the fridge even in powder form



Blanket statements like this are not correct.  If you read the storage recommendation for Seros you will see it is recommended that it be stored at room temperature in powder form and in the refrigerator when reconstituted.  

I store all generics in the fridge as well as Genos.


----------



## stonetag (Aug 7, 2016)

WARRIOR said:


> This is very informative.  I wish I could gather my thoughts and type them out so well off the top of my head.



Jesus, I know this is old, but if that wasn't a c and p, with the exception of the syringe thing maybe, then, just, wow.


----------

